# Drive Clean komplett entfernen



## ava99 (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo Community !

Habe mir ein Virus eingefangen. Drive Cleaner 2006.  Erw irkt sich bei mir so aus, wenn ich den IE starte und bei google was suche, dann bringt google mir ein korrektes Ergebnis, nur wenn ich dann auf einen Link klicke, dann wird eine komplett andere Seite geöffnet. Erst nach dem 3.mal wird die ausgewählte Seite angezeigt. Zu dem ist der IE sehr langsam geworden.

Mein Antivirenprogramm hat darauf alle Dateien gelöscht. die zu dem Virus gehörten, nur der Ladefehler beim IE und die extrem langsame Ladezeit sind noch da.

Habe schon gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden womit ich diesen Fehler beheben könnte.
Weiß jemand Rat, wie ich dagegen vorgehen könnte ?

Vielen Dank schon im voraus. 

Grüße 
Ava99


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Trotzdem können noch Reste vorhanden sein.
Ich würde mir mal HijackThis schnappen und mich ans Trojaner-Board oder ans Protecus Security Forum wenden..... die Leute haben entsprechende Erfahrungen mit HijackThis.

Und ansonsten solltest Du mal über Deine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen nachdenken. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ava99 (17. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen Dr Dau !

Vielen Dank für die beiden Links. Werde mich gleich dran setzen und arbeiten 

Grüße Ava99


----------

